# Replacement Parts for Cracked iPod 4



## Poor Kevin (Feb 20, 2009)

My daughter dropped her iPod and broke the touch screen. I've done some research and understand I'll have to replace the whole LCD/glass touchscreen assembly. I've also got several YT videos bookmarked, explaining the replacement process.

So, I was searching for some replacement screens and can't decide which to buy.

At Amazon, I've seen some replacements like this one:

http://www.amazon.com/White-Screen-...561&sr=8-1&keywords=ipod+4+screen+replacement Some reviewers advised the adhesive wasn't of good quality.

http://www.amazon.com/DBPOWER-Digit...sembly/dp/B00A6N2ZB8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top Same complaints about adhesive and some fit problems and shorter cables.

I understand that I can't take a few low-votes as my only criteria to choosing which seller to buy from.

On the other hand, I've bookmarked some other links where there aren't any reviews available (apparently they don't allow it).

DirectFix. So this one is a little more expensive and doesn't come with any tools or adhesive. I doubt I'll need any tools but I'll have to buy adhesive (at $5.00 from the same site).



So, getting down to my question: Can anyone with experience recommend a quality replacement part?



EDIT: Sorry, the HTML didn't work for the Amazon links, so I just pasted the full URL.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would highly recommend replacing the screen with a OEM Apple made touch screen. This is a great website to buy from:

ETrade Supply|iPhone Parts|Cell Phone Parts|iPhone 4S Parts|iphone 5 parts|Mobile Phone Parts


----------



## Poor Kevin (Feb 20, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I would highly recommend replacing the screen with a OEM Apple made touch screen. This is a great website to buy from:
> 
> ETrade Supply|iPhone Parts|Cell Phone Parts|iPhone 4S Parts|iphone 5 parts|Mobile Phone Parts


OK, thanks. But let me just ask you, will THIS work for what I need?

I only ask because it's quite a bit less than I thought I'd have to pay for an OEM part.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as that is YOUR exact iPod model, then yes it will. That company is very good for OEM parts and replacing phone parts.

Please keep in mind that you WILL need a lot of knowledge to do all of this. There are many different screw sizes, types, clips, ribbon cables, etc. inside the iPod.


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Iphone4parts.com I believe. Haha no seriously that's actually the name of the website if I'm not mistaken, plus they also sell parts from the 1st gen ipad all the way to the 5th gen iphone and other stuff!


----------



## Poor Kevin (Feb 20, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> As long as that is YOUR exact iPod model, then yes it will. That company is very good for OEM parts and replacing phone parts.


I appreciate the help but please be patient with me. My daughter's Ipod is model # MD057LL/A but I can't find model numbers on that website.

Will THIS one work?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It _should_ work, but I cannot say for sure since its not exactly for your model.

The website doesn't take returns, but the part is cheap enough where it won't be the end of the world if it doesn't work.


----------



## Poor Kevin (Feb 20, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It _should_ work, but I cannot say for sure since its not exactly for your model.
> 
> The website doesn't take returns, but the part is cheap enough where it won't be the end of the world if it doesn't work.


I'm honestly not trying to be rude or anything but this is simply the worst "support" I've gotten on this site.

You're actually telling me that the part doesn't match my iPod but it _should_ work and if it doesn't then it's OK because my time and money doesn't matter?

Come on! You couldn't have _suggested_ a replacement part with a link or something?

Forget it. I'll order one from Amazon.

This thread can be [SOLVED].


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> I'm honestly not trying to be rude or anything but this is simply the worst "support" I've gotten on this site.
> 
> You're actually telling me that the part doesn't match my iPod but it _should_ work and if it doesn't then it's OK because my time and money doesn't matter?


Sorry you feel that way. My recommendation was to use that website to find the replacement part that you needed. If you couldn't find your own model number what makes you believe I would discover the iPod?

The part is labeled for an iPod 4th Generation unit. The iPods change very little over the past few years where they even past over the same parts model to model. Chances are very high the part would work and function, given that you knew how to install it correctly.

My comment above was simply I stating that be warned the website does not take returns. For only $19.99, I feel like its worth the cost to see if you can get a cheap, yet OEM fix. I wouldn't make such a statement if this happens to be a motherboard costing $200.

If you found a unit on Amazon matching your exact model, then so be it. In the end you found a working unit.


----------

